# Something wrong with the motherboard or the CPU?



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 7, 2014)

My current config is as follows,
CPU- FX-8350
MB- Asus M5A97
RAM- Ripjaws Gskill 1600mhz
GPU- Zotac GTX 760 AMP
PSU- Seasonic S12 II 620W
Cabinet- NZXT Gamma

While testing my CPU on stress test using Prime95
The stress test is getting aborted within 20 mins.

I am uploading the the result file.

There were certain temperature problems previously with the processor and the motherboard.
AMD replaced the processor with a new one (I'm not sure if it was actually new or refurbished) 

I Also gave the motherboard to Asus RMA it got fixed.

But now I am again facing high temp problem as well as when games are played they skip someframe's (its hard to explain it, i'll try to upload a video on youtube using shadow play if possible) 

So I tried Prime 95 the the stress Test's are failing. 

I'm worried what could the problem be, is it the CPU or the motherboard.

Ur suggestions would be really appreciated.

Also suggest me if I should carry out any other tests as well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

fx 8350 is a very power hungry cpu. prime95 puts 100 % load on the cpu for several minutes which is more than enough to draw much higher power and your motherboard's vrm design is not upto the mark to dissipate the power generated thereby creating problems. you better not run prime95, else buy a good motherboard with 6 phase or more vrm possible. I guess this is the issue. not sure though. anybody with the same combo can confirm it.rma-ing wont help either, i think.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> fx 8350 is a very power hungry cpu. prime95 puts 100 % load on the cpu for several minutes which is more than enough to draw much higher power and your motherboard's vrm design is not upto the mark to dissipate the power generated thereby creating problems. you better not run prime95, else buy a good motherboard with 6 phase or more vrm possible. I guess this is the issue. not sure though. anybody with the same combo can confirm it.rma-ing wont help either, i think.



I also cannot run my FX 8320 with Asus M5A97 R2.0 prime95 successfully.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2014)

My initial hunch was simply a Temperature problem. But from the log it seems, the test is not even able to start. Some kind of "ILLEGAL SUMOUT" error.
So what rijinpk1 holds some truth.

Maybe this thread will help: *www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=303896


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> fx 8350 is a very power hungry cpu. prime95 puts 100 % load on the cpu for several minutes which is more than enough to draw much higher power and your motherboard's vrm design is not upto the mark to dissipate the power generated thereby creating problems. you better not run prime95, else buy a good motherboard with 6 phase or more vrm possible. I guess this is the issue. not sure though. anybody with the same combo can confirm it.rma-ing wont help either, i think.



Im sry rijinpk1 I forget to mention that I dont just Have Asus M5A97 but its M5A97 EVO R2.0
It has 6+2 vrm do you still think that 6+2 vrm are not enough to provide enough power to the fx8350 or should I give it to Asus RMA.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Im sry rijinpk1 I forget to mention that I dont just Have Asus M5A97 but its M5A97 EVO R2.0
> It has 6+2 vrm do you still think that 6+2 vrm are not enough to provide enough power to the fx8350 or should I give it to Asus RMA.



did you have the latest bios?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> did you have the latest bios?



Yes, when i received it from RMA they updated it to the latest Bios in front of me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Yes, when i received it from RMA they updated it to the latest Bios in front of me.



then check ram modules with memtest just to make sure ram is in good working condition.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> then check ram modules with memtest just to make sure ram is in good working condition.



Running Memtest for alomost 2 hours coverage is almost 150%

Till now no errors found.(should I also try Memtest Pro which runs at the boot?, though I think u were suggesting the normal memtest)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Running Memtest for alomost 2 hours coverage is almost 150%
> 
> Till now no errors found.(should I also try Memtest Pro which runs at the boot?, though I think u were suggesting the normal memtest)



i meant the test run by booting it through usb/disk.
do you have any  spare psu to use with your current system?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 8, 2014)

I could use the PSU of my friend he has a fsp 500 watts will that do.

I'll run the test by booting into it an will let you know


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> I could use the PSU of my friend he has a fsp 500 watts will that do.
> 
> I'll run the test by booting into it an will let you know



then check with that psu also.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just to be clear try prime95 with that psu right??
Memtest cud be done with my current psu right??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Just to be clear try prime95 with that psu right??
> Memtest cud be done with my current psu right??



yep..


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Tried the memtest by booting it through USB still no errors found.

I will be trying the the other PSU shortly.

- - - Updated - - -

Tried with the FSP 500 W

Same results.

Also tried a benchmark Test.
Uploading the result file.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

Check your cpus load volt. keep running HWinfos sensor module in background while running a game / prime. Post the screenshot. Also from bios make sure the cpu fan is running at max speed [ disable any auto fan control ] .


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> Check your cpus load volt. keep running HWinfos sensor module in background while running a game / prime. Post the screenshot. Also from bios make sure the cpu fan is running at max speed [ disable any auto fan control ] .


Posting the screen shots was trying to capture when the CPU reaches the Maximum Temp but as the PC shutsdown while using Prime95 now uploading the most recent screenshot taken

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> Check your cpus load volt. keep running HWinfos sensor module in background while running a game / prime. Post the screenshot. Also from bios make sure the cpu fan is running at max speed [ disable any auto fan control ] .


Posting the screen shots was trying to capture when the CPU reaches the Maximum Temp but as the PC shutsdown while using Prime95 now uploading the most recent screenshot taken.

View attachment results.txt


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 17, 2014)

can you take a screen shot of hwinfo??


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> can you take a screen shot of hwinfo??


   [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]: Im sry u mentioned HWinfo and I uploaded screenshots of HWmonitor...



Please do let me know if I have missed anything


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2014)

post the sensor values, not this one


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 19, 2014)

This is the screen shot I was trying to post the Log File as well but seems Thinkdigit doesn't allow uploading .csv files.

Something weird did happen this time the CPU is suppose to go off when it reaches 90 C but some how it reached 
128 C in HWmonitor and 224 C on HWinfo though I never managed to see these temps on the Current temps column. (probably it reached that temperature for a fraction of a second or something, thats why I couldn't see it under the current temp column.)

I hope I provided the Correct Screenshot this time.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 19, 2014)

where did you see that 224 or 128 C? it must be sensor's fault. nothing to worry,i guess.
you got your cpu replaced,
you got your mobo rma-ed,
you escalated, it is not  the issue with ram,
you got to know that psu is not the culprit. so basically you have done everything you can. now for last rescue, get a good cpu cooler like hyper 212 evo and replace with the amd stock one. this should come to the rescue, i guess.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

The cpu indeed is overheating ...  HWinfo shows cpu temp based on tow things : 1. Motherboard sensor module [92c] and 2. The digital sensor on the cpu itself [80c ]

So like _rijinpk1_ has told some sensor must be faulty and it's triggering cpus over temp protection to shutdown itself or the motherborad is faulty. So if possible test the cpu using another motherboard just to be sure. Also Asus M5A97 has some differnt version specially the LE should not be used with cpus like FX 8350.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> The cpu indeed is overheating ...  HWinfo shows cpu temp based on tow things : 1. Motherboard sensor module [92c] and 2. The digital sensor on the cpu itself [80c ]
> 
> So like _rijinpk1_ has told some sensor must be faulty and it's triggering cpus over temp protection to shutdown itself or the motherborad is faulty. So if possible test the cpu using another motherboard just to be sure. Also Asus M5A97 has some differnt version specially the LE should not be used with cpus like FX 8350.



So if the sensors are faulty it means that something might be wrong with the motherboard right??,(secondly Prime95 is just checking the CPU and RAM, but even my GPU is reaching a Temperature of almost 95-100 C when playing games like Batman Arkham Origin). 

I dont have the LE version I have M5A97 EVO .R2.O. 

Should I try RMA'ing it once more.??


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2014)

how many fans there's on gamma ? Sort this problem one by one. First remove the gpu and monitor the temps of cpu+the new gpu [ get one from a friend ].. if problem stays as is then you need to think about cpu / mobo.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 31, 2014)

topgear said:


> how many fans there's on gamma ? Sort this problem one by one. First remove the gpu and monitor the temps of cpu+the new gpu [ get one from a friend ].. if problem stays as is then you need to think about cpu / mobo.



In all the Gamma has 3 Fans,
One at the Back of the cabinet which I got with the Cabinet
And I bought two Fans Separately.
1)Fan one is at the Top towards the front side which is working as an exhaust.(this fan blows really really hot air when a Game or prime95 is on.)
2)Second fan is place at the front bottom side as an intake(im not pretty sure if this fan is doing any good).

One of my friend has a Sapphire ATI radeon HD 6870 should I try that??

Also I don't know anyone who has a motherboard which can handle FX8350 so I am short on this one, I cant try my Processor on any other MB.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2014)

Fan placements looks Ok but instead of putting the fan on front bottom side out it in front of the HDDs - if it's already there get some more fans to create a proper airflow inside of the cabinet.

Do try with your friend's gpu.

Once more make sure you've latest bios version .. use cpu-z and Asus's website for this.

Remount the cpu with good tiM or better a new cooler like CM Hyper 212x but do this after you test your pc with a dufferent gpu.


----------

